# Difference between "strength" and "toughness."



## Grunt (Oct 13, 2019)

I was recently reading a website that had an article that addressed the difference between strength and toughness. It hit some points that I feel are often forgotten about these days when it comes to someone being considered "tough." Strength is one thing, but the different types of "toughness" are another. What say ye?

You May Be Strong . . . But Are You Tough? | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 13, 2019)

Toughness = resiliency.  I've seen a lot of people who aren't physically strong, but could outlast just about anyone.


----------



## digrar (Oct 13, 2019)

I recently saw a work history for one of our Regimental legends, Al, a Vietnam Veteran. 

Milking cows at 6
Breaking in draught horses and running cattle at 12.
Fencing and yard building
Slaughterman
Building
Sowing wheat
Jackeroo Driving Cattle - North Queenlsand, the Northern Territory and Northern Western Australia
Sugar Cane Cutting North Queensland
Kangaroo shooting and Dingo trapping
Rodeo rider
Puncher - mine smelter
Ringer - (Experienced jackeroo in the NT)
Sheep mustering
Brumbie culling (wild horses) 

All of that done before joining the army as a 19 year old in the late 1950s through to the mid 1960s, when working in Northern Australia meant no air conditioning, cane cutting was done by hand with a machete, all ringing and mustering was done on horseback and tractors didn't have cabs to keep the sun/rain off of you. 

Recruit training must have been near on a holiday camp for old Al.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 13, 2019)

@digrar , my dad was no hero; well, he was my hero. He was born on a dairy farm in northern Wisconsin, he would have to milk cows before school, getting up at 3:30 in the morning. The winter time could be 30° below zero, easy.  He was the oldest of six kids who we're given up for adoption, he was the glue of the family. He wasn't the fastest, wasn't the strongest, but he was one of the toughest men I have ever known. Even he said that Marine Corps boot camp really wasn't that bad at all, he said he always waited for other shoe to drop, he didn't believe they would actually pay him to be there and give him three meals a day.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 15, 2019)

Very insightful article. It coincides well with what I am doing now. 
Since the burdens that kept me in a wheelchair for several years. Have been diminished through surgeries and holistic practices. 
I have found some great ways to exercise and, “toughen” myself to a better degree. 
Am I “tough”... meh, hard to tell. Been through a lot though. 
My Wu Tang name is “Witch Doctor Tough” though😎
Seriously, toughness seems to no longer be an admirable quality in today’s world. 
When my son told me about the stress card shit in the Army. I thought oh well. I guess the Army is giving instruction on pillow fighting. 
Harshness of environment IS the primary factor. That determines the level of toughness and resilience. That one builds during any demanding task. Whether it be mental or physical.


----------



## NikNifSik (Oct 16, 2019)

I like the article, lots of great points for learning to adapt and grow. What I don't agree with is how it almost undervalues the benefit of strength. All of us who have had to pass any type of rigorous training know the benefits of being tough. That being said, I know more times than I can count I wish I was a little stronger, so I wouldn't have to rely on my "toughness" to negotiate said obstacle/problem. You can have the toughest guy in the world, but after enough physical activity, he may break. That same tough guy with the appropriate strength, speed and endurance can reach much greater heights. I do believe there is truth in the quote "fatigue makes cowards of us all". A great way to keep from getting fatigued is to have strength. All that said, strength alone won't be enough for most guys when truly tested.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2019)

NikNifSik said:


> I like the article, lots of great points for learning to adapt and grow. What I don't agree with is how it almost undervalues the benefit of strength. All of us who have had to pass any type of rigorous training know the benefits of being tough. That being said, I know more times than I can count I wish I was a little stronger, so I wouldn't have to rely on my "toughness" to negotiate said obstacle/problem. You can have the toughest guy in the world, but after enough physical activity, he may break. That same tough guy with the appropriate strength, speed and endurance can reach much greater heights. I do believe there is truth in the quote "fatigue makes cowards of us all". A great way to keep from getting fatigued is to have strength. All that said, strength alone won't be enough for most guys when truly tested.



Excellent points, Brother! One benefits the other and the complete Warrior should always try to maintain and strengthen both....


----------

